# Review MrCool 24K DIY Mini Split HVAC



## BB1

Thanks for the review. After hitting 90 or so lately in my shop, I have forwarded this to my husband for consideration.


----------



## Brady

I just installed my Mr Cool about 3 weeks ago and now I'm spending all day long in my garage shop. During the long Houston summers, I would be lucky to be able to last 2 hours. With my mini split installed, I can keep the garage cooler than the house using less electricity. I even added a television! My wife, however, says I can't put a recliner in the garage because then she would never get me to come back in the house.

Even drilling through a brick wall, it was relatively easy to install. I did the install myself after watching all the YouTube installation videos I could find. It even looks like a relatively professional job.

I should have bought a Mr Cool years ago. I got mine from Amazon here


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I am wondering just how many installed this DIY model for heat more then for air cond. i would be using it more for heat then air as my shop is in the woods does not se much sun so barely ever gets above 90 and I am happy with fans :<)))


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the review…

I'm in somewhat the same boat, except for my house.

I'm getting tired of lugging window units in and out every year, and their all 20 years old now.

The quote I got for a two zone installed system was $10K.

I really wanted to do it this summer, but the time has got away from me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If this works for you great! I would like to know the $$$ Your system, the $ from an HVAC contractor and the independent purchase the getting a licensed HVAC guy to hook it up?


----------



## bigJohninvegas

> I am wondering just how many installed this DIY model for heat more then for air cond. i would be using it more for heat then air as my shop is in the woods does not se much sun so barely ever gets above 90 and I am happy with fans :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That's a good question. When I was doing all my research reading before buying this setup. I noticed that I read 
More reviews of people using mini split systems for the heater than a/c. 
Made me question if it was going to be a good a/c. 
So I live in Las Vegas, and heat in my shop is not needed often. I actually only used the heater for a few days over a couple week period last winter. And even then I only ran it for an hour or so. Heated the shop right up in a hurry.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

> If this works for you great! I would like to know the $$$ Your system, the $ from an HVAC contractor and the independent purchase the getting a licensed HVAC guy to hook it up?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


All three of the HVAC companies I called wanted 6K plus to do the job. 
I then looked at big brands like Fujitsu, and Mitsubishi. 
Fujitsu was the brand all 3 pro HVAC companies were trying sell me for 6k.
So you can buy these systems and install them yourself. Just like the Mr. Cool system. 
But line set is separate. And you have to get the system charged. That was my next problem. 
No HVAC company would charge a system that I installed myself. Gave me a BS line about liability. If they 
Charge it and it doesn't work right, they won't warranty it. It was just BS, because they want me to pay them to install 
It too. I was not looking for them to warranty anything. 
And that got me where I am today. The Mr Cool system was around $1600. Plus I had to add 220v, and I bought the plastic conduit for the line set. Total I paid around $2200. That includes the $100 I paid an electrician to install 
The breaker in my electric panal, and he also set me up with all the parts. Basically gave me a grocery list of everything I needed to do the electrical myself. 
So here is a link to home depot, and I had to put the system in my cart to get today's price. So I took a screen shot of that.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/MRCOOL-DIY-Enhanced-24-000-BTU-2-Ton-Ductless-Mini-Split-Air-Conditioner-and-Heat-Pump-208-230V-60Hz-DIY-24-HP-230AE/3090689 eww10









O


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

thanks


----------



## bigJohninvegas

Lets see if this home depot link works. 
If it does, it will show all four systems that they offer. 12k, 18k, 24k, and 34.4k. 
I have the 24k system.

https://www.homedepot.com/s/mrcool%2520diy%2520mini%2520split?searchtype=suggest&NCNI-5


----------



## Noely

I just installed the 12k in my shop, which is a 160 sf single car detached garage in the Washington DC area, with all of its summer heat and humidity. Mr Cool calls the 12k a "DIY" unit, but in my case, between need to run the electrical for the disconnect and drilling through 9" of brick and block for the line set , I needed help. The cost of the unit (purchased from HD), plastic pad for outside condenser unit, line set cover and electrical/dry core drilling help, totaled around $1750. For me, it was worth the expense to extend my shop time an additional 2-3 months out of the year. The wifi feature is not reliable, but the AC works very well. I am hoping that the heat will work equally well when the time comes to use it. Oh, one minor downside: the unit comes with a 25' line set, but I only needed about 8', so the rest is coiled up behind the unit. I just need to design some kind of little fence thingamajig to make it look pretty.


----------



## putty

Make sure you have a 220v surge suppressor. These units have sophisticated circuit boards… I have had a unit blow up twice due to power issues. It is being replaced on Friday… this time with a surge suppressor


----------



## tex429

you created a trap with the coiled lineset. Oil will get trapped in that coil and your compressor will fail sooner. also, not all mini split have the same performance and quality.


----------

